# Moving to Mexico



## eriver70 (Nov 27, 2008)

I am relocating to Mexico City from US and plan to fly there on FMT. I am 39 and retired and receive compensation from Veterans Affairs and Social Security.

Which would be better to do apply for FM3 or FM2? What documents will I need ? IS there health exams? How long is process to get FM2 or FM3?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you plan to become 'inmigrado' or a naturalized Mexican citizen, then the FM2 will speed your process. It does cost more than the FM3 but you would only have to keep it for five years. However, if you wish to remain on an FM3 and not have any travel restrictions outside of Mexico, you may do that. You can apply to change from an FM3 to an FM2 at any time, if your plans change. There is no health exam. You will need your passport, marriage certificate if married, birth certificate, proof of address in Mexico (utility bills, lease, etc.), small photos, your FMT and the necessary cash. When you go to INM to apply, they will give you a list of the requirements and the forms to make the payment of the fee at any bank. There may be nearby papelerias or other agents if you need help filling out the forms.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

How much is the fee?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Fees for someone to type up the forms and check the details are about 60-100 pesos in our area.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, not exactly a big hit, then.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That does not include the FM3/2 application or renewal fees which are paid to INM (immigration) via a bank, usining the forms provided by INM.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

eriver70,
Welcome and I hope you'll use this forum for more information as you complete you plans to move to DF. The wife and I spent almost a year investigating before making an exploratory 3 month trip to the Lake Chapala area to see if it's where we wanted to live until.....

I would assume (a word I try not to use too much) that your are on SSDI in that your are all of 39 years old. We too are retired "medically." If you have any questions about living in Mexico with a disability please ask.

VerdeVa = GreenGo


----------

